# 뒤에 == 뒤라?



## vientito

I could not find any reference to 뒤라 but i assume they are equivalent?


----------



## rumistar

We need more context.
Please give us more details to help you.


----------



## vientito

Did a google search this is the first article that comes up

http://blog.daum.net/jejuollelove/2145 



제주도 여행 - 비온뒤라 선명하고 맑은 먼풍경을 볼수 있는 한라산 영실코스.. 그리고, 어리목코스로 내려가며.. 
------------------------^


So how much difference would it make to the sentence if I were to replace 뒤라 by 뒤에 ?  

Why is that Naver contains no entry to 뒤라 at all?  This is indeed very frustrating because if I google 뒤라 there are enough results to keep me busy reading for a whole week!


----------



## rumistar

I think, the basic form of 뒤라 is "뒤+이다"(A noun+An predicate marker -이다)
*Actually, I don't know how to call "*서술격조사 -이다*" in English. I'd like to call "서술격조사 -이다" an predicate marker -이다 just for now.
In this situation, 다 of "-이다" changed to "-*라*" which is 어미(ending of a word) and shows "reason" or "grounds"
I mean, that is 뒤이다 ☞ 뒤이라, and here, the reason why 뒤이라 changed to 뒤라 is, *I guess*,
뒤(ㄷ+ㅜ+*ㅣ*) has the "*ㅣ*" sound and is follwed by the other "*ㅣ*" sound, ─ In fact, 이 is "ㅣ". We just put "ㅇ" to complete the shape of the letter, and "ㅇ" means nothing here.
so people would avoid duplicate pronunciations, "*ㅣ*"
I would rather use 뒤라 than 뒤이라 but am not sure it is grammartically correct.
But just 뒤라 seems more idiomatic to me.
*
So, 비 온 뒤라 *mean* Because it is after the rain*, ~

And 뒤에 consists of 뒤+에(A noun+An adverb marker), so it is different to 뒤라.
In that example, you can't replace 뒤라 with 뒤에.
Nah, actually you can, grammartically, but it will change the writer's intention.

One more thing, I don't think "선명하고 맑은 먼풍경을 볼수 있는 한라산 영실코스.." is good sentence.
Grammartically, it is not good sentence, I think, but I understand what she/he means.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vientito

Oh thank you very much - now I fully understand because I knew about 라(서) in other usage which is similar to what you have explained.


----------

